# Kit Box And Breeding



## afghan_pigeons (May 16, 2016)

Hello I am in the final stages of planning my loft for my pigeons. 

I am planning to make a box 4 feet wide 3 feet deep 3 feet high and start off with 1 pair of tumblers. I am hoping to breed for a few months and get my flock to about 10-12 birds and then stop breeding and replace there eggs. 

when i make my kit box im gonna seperate them into male and female. 

when i want to breed do i just put a nesting box or should i construct a small breeding loft for the pairs who begin breeding ?

thanks


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Are your tumblers Shirazi? Or Lahore or what? I think most of those Lahore type are not flying birds anymore. But i hope i am wrong. 
If you do not follow the recommended space allowance for large pigeons, you may end up with ill birds. And ill birds don't fly well.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can't have that many birds in a space that small. That isn't healthy. And you don't breed them in that small space. They will need a separate space for breeding.
Would you really want all your birds from just one pair?


----------



## afghan_pigeons (May 16, 2016)

i have decided to create a bigger box and add and aviary. And hamlet they are a breed crated from sherazi. They are flyers, basically tumblers and rollers combined


----------

